# MES 30" Bluetooth



## unwantedsn (Apr 14, 2016)

I have a few question regarding my new MES 30" bluetooth smoker
1) how many revisions did they have? Mine is 20072415
2) The chip pan, does that need to sit on the heating element? I thought I read that it should.
3) Anyone else report issues of thermal runaway? I can set mine at 220, and it will hold there +/- 5 but then you can check it later and it will be 310 with the heating element still on/running. Setting the temp 1 degree less will cause it fall back down and work correctly for awhile. MB has already sent me a high limit switch and that didn't effect it at all. So now I'm waiting on a new element and a controller to see if it fixes it.

Thanks.


----------



## joel11230 (Apr 14, 2016)

unwantedsn said:


> I have a few question regarding my new MES 30" bluetooth smoker
> 
> 1) how many revisions did they have? Mine is 20072415
> 
> ...


Mine doesn't have that problem, I've had it about a year. Not sure which revision it is. My wood chip pan sits basically on top of the burner, maybe a small gap.


----------



## joel11230 (Apr 14, 2016)

Might try a different thermometer just to verify


----------



## unwantedsn (Apr 14, 2016)

Sorry, should have mention that the thermal probes were tested and verified working via the water test(s). Also verified against my maverick probes.


----------



## capt ralph (Apr 21, 2016)

Same temp swing happens to my MES 30" BT too..Masterbuilt sent me a temp sensor, which didn't fix the problem as well.  Just sent them another email yesterday letting them know it's still not right. I've only used it 5 times and the temp spike happens 2-3 times each smoking session. purchased it in early March 2016. 

What model MES is yours?  Mine is the 20073115

Going to follow this thread!  I'm about to tell them to either send me a new one or give me my $300 back.


----------



## unwantedsn (Apr 21, 2016)

Model: 20072415

I installed the new BT controller yesterday. Smoked a Fatty for 3.5hrs with no temp spikes. It does seem to carry the heat higher though. I dont remember it riding so high on the last controller, but whatever. Here's what it's doing now

Temp set: 220

Heater runs up to 221 and shuts off (just like it should)

Cabinet temp coasts to about 230-332 then falls back down.

Temp falls to 219 and then the heater kicks back in just like it should.

So in short, changing the BT controller fixed the issue.


----------



## capt ralph (Apr 21, 2016)

Cool!  Glad it's seems to be fixed .  Was it tough to put in the new controller?

I just need to convince the folks at Masterbuilt to send me a new controller.  This unit is only 46 days old and probably has maybe 30 hrs of use.


----------



## unwantedsn (Apr 21, 2016)

If i remember right, its 2 side screws and 6 screws that are above the door (bottom of the plastic housing) once you get those out you pull the whole bezel off. 2 screws hold the actual controller ( on the bottom) remove them, and remove the controller. Then put the new one in in the reverse order. Did your's ever happen to throw an error code? Mine threw an Error 1 while breaking in. They said a power cycle should fix that... but the book says to call MB. You might also try and call in for support, they are really friendly on the phone and you might be able to convince them that the controller should fix it.


----------



## capt ralph (Apr 21, 2016)

No error codes on mine at all.  Just a ton of smoke with the big temp spike.  Did a pork shoulder and in the 12 hr smoke this spike happened 4 times!  Twice it got to 310 and the other two times I caught it in the 260 range.  It's a pain in the arse to have to sit there constantly watching the app so when it does jump I can lower it 1 degree and it'll fall back to the correct temp.  It seriously cuts into my beer drinking time! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






If I don't hear back from them by tomorrow I'm going to start calling.  Thanks for the tips.  I'll update if/when this is resolved.


----------



## unwantedsn (Apr 21, 2016)

I'm pretty sure that temp probes just stop reading at 310. The lady i spoke to was all about " your smoker only goes to 275"... Yes ma'am thats why we have a problem.


----------



## joel11230 (Apr 21, 2016)

unwantedsn said:


> I'm pretty sure that temp probes just stop reading at 310. The lady i spoke to was all about " your smoker only goes to 275"... Yes ma'am thats why we have a problem.


Lol yessir!! Exactly.


----------



## capt ralph (Apr 22, 2016)

Well just got off the phone with Masterbuilt, They think the controller is toast and just my luck they are back ordered a month! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    They're sending a second high temp sensor to hold me over in case it does spike again.  Apparently these sensors are on place to prevent the unit from burning up.  If it does get too hot this sensor shuts the element down.

So now we wait for a month and just have to watch the dang thing to make sure the temp doesn't spike....


----------



## dr k (Apr 22, 2016)

Capt Ralph said:


> Well just got off the phone with Masterbuilt, They think the controller is toast and just my luck they are back ordered a month! :mad:    They're sending a second high temp sensor to hold me over in case it does spike again.  Apparently these sensors are on place to prevent the unit from burning up.  If it does get too hot this sensor shuts the element down.
> 
> So now we wait for a month and just have to watch the dang thing to make sure the temp doesn't spike....


I waited a month to. For a new smoke house from China. They sent me a free leg kit for the wait. They gave  me several choices. 
-Kurt


----------



## capt ralph (Apr 22, 2016)

Sounds like I need to hammer them for some free junk......maybe a cold smoker kit! [emoji]128518[/emoji]


----------



## unwantedsn (Apr 22, 2016)

I thought I remember reading that that the BT and RF remote smokers used the same controller (size wise and internal connections) maybe you could see if they would send you one of those while you wait for the BT module to come in.


----------



## capt ralph (Apr 28, 2016)

Got home from work today and fed ex delivered a brand new bt control board. 3 weeks earlier than masterbuilt said I'd have it!   :sausage:  Just slapped that badboy in and did a quick test to check the connections.  Gonna take it on a test run this weekend....ive been craving some pork shoulder. :grilling_smilie:

Ill report back with the results hopfully wont be smoking at 310 degrees anymore.


----------



## trekbiker61 (May 1, 2016)

After reading this I'm a little worried. I bought a 40" BT today at Sam's. During the seasoning run I put in my Maverick 732 just to check the MES's accuracy. I set the MES to 275 per the instructions. After awhile the MES read 310 and the Maverick read 355. I plan to smoke some ribs tomorrow, I hope it works. I've been using a RF stick burner for several years and was hoping to step into the 21st century with this fancy pant MES.


----------



## joel11230 (May 1, 2016)

Trekbiker61 said:


> After reading this I'm a little worried. I bought a 40" BT today at Sam's. During the seasoning run I put in my Maverick 732 just to check the MES's accuracy. I set the MES to 275 per the instructions. After awhile the MES read 310 and the Maverick read 355. I plan to smoke some ribs tomorrow, I hope it works. I've been using a RF stick burner for several years and was hoping to step into the 21st century with this fancy pant MES.


I have a 30" mes bt and I noticed one time the temp went to 300. I had it set at 275. I've only noticed this happening one time in the 2 years I've had it.


----------



## capt ralph (May 1, 2016)

Trekkbiker61 said:


> After reading this I'm a little worried. I bought a 40" BT today at Sam's. During the seasoning run I put in my Maverick 732 just to check the MES's accuracy. I set the MES to 275 per the instructions. After awhile the MES read 310 and the Maverick read 355. I plan to smoke some ribs tomorrow, I hope it works. I've been using a RF stick burner for several years and was hoping to step into the 21st century with this fancy pant MES.



I bet your unit is going to have the same issue as mine.  Id give customer service a call tomorrow am and let them know what its doing.  Theyll probably want to just send you a new high temp sensor but I would insist on a new BT controller as well as a high temp sensor.  Their customer service department is pretty responsive when you call them.......email not so much!:biggrin:

The other option would be returning it to Sams, and trying another one.  Not sure what their return policy is tho.

An update to my issue : smoked a couple dozen wings today and had no major temp swings in the 2hrs I had the smoker running.  Seemed to get up to temp pretty quick too even though it was only 40 degrees here today.


----------



## trekbiker61 (May 2, 2016)

Trekbiker61 said:


> After reading this I'm a little worried. I bought a 40" BT today at Sam's. During the seasoning run I put in my Maverick 732 just to check the MES's accuracy. I set the MES to 275 per the instructions. After awhile the MES read 310 and the Maverick read 355. I plan to smoke some ribs tomorrow, I hope it works. I've been using a RF stick burner for several years and was hoping to step into the 21st century with this fancy pant MES.


Well, the smoke was a success. Twice the temp ran up to 255° and may have gone higher but I reduced the temp using the BT on my phone. Otherwise, it was 6 hours of steady 230°. I have an AMNPS arriving tomorrow and that will negate the need to feed this beast every 20-30 minutes plus add more smoke flavor. Overall I didn't miss having to feed my stick burner and constantly chase temperatures all day. The real test, for me, will be a brisket.  My goal is to be able to set it and get on with my life for the next 12 hours.


----------



## joel11230 (May 3, 2016)

Trekbiker61 said:


> Well, the smoke was a success. Twice the temp ran up to 255° and may have gone higher but I reduced the temp using the BT on my phone. Otherwise, it was 6 hours of steady 230°. I have an AMNPS arriving tomorrow and that will negate the need to feed this beast every 20-30 minutes plus add more smoke flavor. Overall I didn't miss having to feed my stick burner and constantly chase temperatures all day. The real test, for me, will be a brisket.  My goal is to be able to set it and get on with my life for the next 12 hours.


Every 20-30 minutes?i fill my chip tray and it will last 30 minutes easy but I don't want constant smoke. Once it is seasoned it will smoke without having any chips in the tray . Just my 2 cents worth


----------



## seniorsmoker (Feb 21, 2017)

Didn't know MES 30 came with a Bluetooth bought mine last week and it came with RF controller.


----------

